# why do guys do this kind of thing?



## peach (May 2, 2010)

In an effort to prove a woman wrong, a guy spends 4 hours replacing a clogged dryer duct (insisting it's the appliance that's bad)?


----------



## peach (May 2, 2010)

I love being right! Have a great day all.

I technically won $1 Million.. I think I need to seek alternative compensation.


----------



## JBI (May 3, 2010)

In our house, it's my wife that wants to throw away appliances. Our washer went kerflooey last summer. It's a Maytag and over 20 years old. She was looking for a replacement when I got home. I suggested calling for service (all those years of Maytag Repairman commercials... plus we didn't have the $$$), found a local guy and called. He came over the next day, replaced a belt and guess what... It's STILL working - like a champ.

Service call - $75.

Belt - $20.

Being right? PRICELESS!


----------



## jim baird (May 3, 2010)

Our dryer is a 1967 model that I replaced the belt on once.  The "duct" is 12" long.  Mostly we use the clothesline, which has sadly become illegal and declared unsightly by most subdivision covenants.


----------



## Mac (May 3, 2010)

What kind of thing?


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 3, 2010)

Peach you answered it in your second post



> I love being right!


EGO, self worth, self esteem, The self satisfaction of fixing something


----------



## RJJ (May 3, 2010)

Well!!! I have learned after 37 years of marriage that even if I win somehow I loose. It is like getting the last word! never happens until they fall asleep!


----------



## jim baird (May 3, 2010)

"...my lefts are all rights and my rights are all wrong..."

John Prine


----------



## Coug Dad (May 3, 2010)

If a man voices an opinion while alone in the woods, is he still wrong?


----------



## pwood (May 3, 2010)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> If a man voices an opinion while alone in the woods, is he still worng?


cd,

   you are wrong for even asking such a question:mrgreen:


----------



## JBI (May 4, 2010)

Coug - ONLY if 'she' can hear him...


----------



## peach (May 7, 2010)

Being right? PRICELESS! :grin:

I guess that's it... thanks


----------



## fatboy (May 8, 2010)

Guy's, you're a riot...............     

But, peach is priceless............


----------



## fatboy (May 8, 2010)

sorry........was a double post.

But, peach is still priceless.


----------

